# Ghoulson Family Reunion 2016



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine set up, lots to see and be spooked by. I especially like the Frankie monster mourning his maker


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That dog was totally slacking off

Love the funny comments throughout the video and the blue lighting for your night scenes!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice haunt!
Very well done


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great set up! There is so much to see, and I love the climbing skellys! You have so many moving props, and I didn't realize it until the video switched to live feed instead of photos. There is so much to see and I bet the neighborhood adores your house on Halloween!


----------

